# finishing a burl bowl



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

I sanded this maple burl bowl I got a couple weeks ago along with the tip of my finger was wondering what would be the best option on a finish product to put on it. im no expert at this and I guess using the belt sander either. a little help please. -- on the finish not my outstanding sanding abiltys

Reactions: EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2016)

I like Lacquer, it dries fairly fast and you can build a fair amount of finish fairly quickly if you want.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I like Lacquer, it dries fairly fast and you can build a fair amount of finish fairly quickly if you want.


no oil or anything just lacquer?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2016)

I say lacquer for that too. What a spectacular piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I say lacquer for that too. What a spectacular piece.


thanks if I would have let this go to someone here but it would have been fifty pieces soon after

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 26, 2016)

If you got anything more like that I promise not to cut it up. I would turn that up nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> If you got anything more like that I promise not to cut it up. I would turn that up nice.


not right now Robert but if I come across some ill get with you

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 26, 2016)

Does it need to be food safe? Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Does it need to be food safe? Chuck


no not realy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm becoming a big believer in Tru-Oil, as long as food safety is not a concern. About 4 coats, in between each coat use 0000 steel wool (except for last coat). Then about 4 coats of Renaissance Wax on top of that. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 28, 2016)

I vote lacquer.
Won't color the wood anddoes buildup well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like it's already finished

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 28, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Looks like it's already finished


I just washed all the sawdust of in those pics


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 29, 2016)

@davduckman2010 Very nice bowl sir indeed! I'm curious how you made it? Is is carved, as I do not see any indication of it being checked into the lathe. Unless you cut a tenon and then sand it completely flat after you were done. Did I mention how cool that bowl is?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 29, 2016)

I got this bowl in a bunch of burl and curly blanks that I bought it was already carved out . I just sanded it don't realy know how he did it ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok, gotcha.


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 27, 2016)

I would use a mixture of fast drying oils. Wipe on with lent free rag. You can add 3-4 coats a day. I would think burl is very unstable and lacquering is way to hard of a finish. If you do lacquer , I'd used shellac to seal it.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 27, 2016)

Duck, you hit the jackpot when you got that piece of killer burl. Just saying.


----------

